# Great Book about Catahoula Leapord dogs



## muzzy17is (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a book about the Louisiana Catahoula dogs written by Don Abbney.  This is an excellent book and covers everything from the history to breeding and training these dogs.  If anyone on here is a Catahoula lover and would like this book I will gladly give it to you. I don't have and will not be getting any dogs any time soon so I'd like to see someone enjoy this book as I have.
Shoot me a pm with info and I'll get it to you.


----------



## muzzy17is (Jan 28, 2017)

Book has been spoken for.


----------

